# Cori:"Allahu Akbar" durante Turchia - Grecia. Video.



## admin (17 Novembre 2015)

Incredibile episodio avvenuto durante l'amichevole tra la Turchia e la Grecia. Secondo quanto riportato da diversi organi di stampa, i tifosi turchi, durante il minuto di raccoglimento, avrebbero intonato:"Allahu Akbar".

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Novembre 2015)

Delinquenti, non ci sono altre cose da aggiungere.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Novembre 2015)

L'esistenza di questi individui è la prova che la pace e la civile convivenza sono pure e semplici UTOPIE.


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2015)

E questi sarebbero i "moderati", è?


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Non ci sono parole...


----------



## koti (17 Novembre 2015)

Islamici moderati.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Novembre 2015)

Saranno americani infiltrati nelle tribune.


----------



## Milo (17 Novembre 2015)

Bestie


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Novembre 2015)

L'Islam moderatoooooo

I musulmani si dissocianoooooooooo

I terroristi non sono religiosiiiiii

Turchia in europaaaaaaaaaa

Rassistiiiiiiiii


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Novembre 2015)

Speriamo non entrino mai in Europa i turchi, sarebba un disastro


----------



## Marco23 (17 Novembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> L'Islam moderatoooooo
> 
> I musulmani si dissocianoooooooooo
> 
> ...



Ma pensi veramente che tutti i mussulmani siano dei terroristi?


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Novembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Ma pensi veramente che tutti i mussulmani siano dei terroristi?



Diciamo che penso che TROPPI di loro non si dissociano veramente da tutto ciò che accade


----------



## ralf (17 Novembre 2015)

Sempre detto che questi qui in Europa non ci devono entrare. Guardate come hanno esultato l'altro giorno a Gaziantep, città della Turchia, dopo gli attacchi a Parigi.


----------



## Kazarian88 (17 Novembre 2015)

Che vergogna


----------



## Efferosso (17 Novembre 2015)

Diciamo che si stanno abbastanza impegnando per tirarci fuori i salvini dalle mani.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Novembre 2015)

L'Europa fa le sanzioni a Putin e supporta questi turchi. Bella roba, bravi.


----------



## cris (18 Novembre 2015)

vergognoso


----------



## Marco23 (18 Novembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Diciamo che penso che TROPPI di loro non si dissociano veramente da tutto ciò che accade



Ma perché dovrebbero dissociarsi? Sbaglia chi mette sullo stesso piano gente comune e terroristi, solo perché sono della stessa religione


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Novembre 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Sempre detto che questi qui in Europa non ci devono entrare. Guardate come hanno esultato l'altro giorno a Gaziantep, città della Turchia, dopo gli attacchi a Parigi.



Assurdo.


----------



## Doctore (18 Novembre 2015)

Tutta propaganda dell'occidente


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Novembre 2015)

Sono un paese islamico e sappiamo che gli stadi sono pieni di "invasati"...Per dire, ricordo qui in Italia i fischi al minuto di silenzio per la morte di Raciti o delle vittime di Nassiriya...

Una nota: forse si tratta anche, per alcuni, di una protesta contro la solita arroganza occidentale poiché dopo gli attentati di Parigi (129 morti) il mondo si è fermato e lo sport ha preso parte alla sofferenza del popolo francese...però per i 95 morti turchi di un mese fa ad Ankara (sempre sterminati dall'ISIS) non si è scomposto nessuno...e adesso noi diciamo ai turchi che per i morti di Parigi (che ovviamente sono più importanti più meritevoli) devono fare un minuto di silenzio...


----------



## Efferosso (18 Novembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Ma perché dovrebbero dissociarsi? Sbaglia chi mette sullo stesso piano gente comune e terroristi, solo perché sono della stessa religione



Non credo di aver capito la domanda.
"Perché degli islamici dovrebbero dissociarsi da stragi commesse in nome di Hallah?"

Cioè ho capito bene?


----------



## Doctore (18 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono un paese islamico e sappiamo che gli stadi sono pieni di "invasati"...Per dire, ricordo qui in Italia i fischi al minuto di silenzio per la morte di Raciti o delle vittime di Nassiriya...
> 
> Una nota: forse si tratta anche, per alcuni, di una protesta contro la solita arroganza occidentale poiché dopo gli attentati di Parigi (129 morti) il mondo si è fermato e lo sport ha preso parte alla sofferenza del popolo francese...*però per i 95 morti turchi di un mese fa ad Ankara (sempre sterminati dall'ISIS) non si è scomposto nessuno...e adesso noi diciamo ai turchi che per i morti di Parigi (che ovviamente sono più importanti più meritevoli) devono fare un minuto di silenzio...*


Guarda sono il primo a dire che in tutto quello che è successo c'e un ipocrisia profonda dell'occidente...potevano benissimo ricordare i 95 morti dell attentato con cori o striscioni tipo ''e i 95 morti dell ultimo attentato?''Senza fischiare o urlare allah akbar.


----------



## Doctore (18 Novembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Ma perché dovrebbero dissociarsi? Sbaglia chi mette sullo stesso piano gente comune e terroristi, solo perché sono della stessa religione



Se un cristiano/ateo si fa esplodere in una moschea in nome dell'occidente tu ti dissoceresti?


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Novembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Guarda sono il primo a dire che in tutto quello che è successo c'e un ipocrisia profonda dell'occidente...potevano benissimo ricordare i 95 morti dell attentato con cori o striscioni tipo ''e i 95 morti dell ultimo attentato?''Senza fischiare o urlare allah akbar.



Ok ma ci rendiamo conto di che gente ci sarà in quegli stadi?..mi pare il minuto di silenzio comunque sia stato fischiato pure dai serbi...e ripeto, noi abbiamo fischiato il minuto di silenzio per i nostri morti...
Qualcuno si stupisce se tra gli ultrà turchi (pieni di fascisti dell'estrema destra affiliati al bozkurtlar) ci siano persone che ammirano i jihadisti? In questo caso non sarebbero certo fischi in protesta per i morti di Ankara ma resta il fatto che io non mi stupisco..trovo scemo chi impone queste inutili manifestazioni di sostegno, specie in certi posti...


----------



## Efferosso (18 Novembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Se un cristiano/ateo si fa esplodere in una moschea in nome dell'occidente tu ti dissoceresti?



Quando quel pazzo (perché una persona del genere è pazza) ha fatto la strage in norvegia anni fa per scopi legati al cristianesimo (quali ancora non ho capito), è stato additato da tutta la comunità cristiana come un pazzo, giustamente. Non è che alcuni si sono dissociati, altri non hanno voluto parlare, altri hanno detto che ha fatto bene etc (parlo di comunità cristiana, poi di folli che vogliono fare pulizia etnica ce ne sono in ogni dove, fortuntamente in minuscola parte).
Cioè vi sembra normale che uno non si dissoci? Cioè allora il problema è molto più serio, se le cose stanno così.


----------



## Doctore (18 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Quando quel pazzo (perché una persona del genere è pazza) ha fatto la strage in norvegia anni fa per scopi legati al cristianesimo (quali ancora non ho capito), è stato additato da tutta la comunità cristiana come un pazzo, giustamente. Non è che alcuni si sono dissociati, altri non hanno voluto parlare, altri hanno detto che ha fatto bene etc (parlo di comunità cristiana, poi di folli che vogliono fare pulizia etnica ce ne sono in ogni dove, fortuntamente in minuscola parte).
> Cioè vi sembra normale che uno non si dissoci? Cioè allora il problema è molto più serio, se le cose stanno così.



ma tu non puoi paragonare un caso su mille contro 9 su 10...Se un giorno dei pazzi cristiani inizieranno a farsi saltare in aria in mezzo ai ristoranti islamici o farsi esplodere perche allah gli sta sulle palle...sarò il primo a dissociarmi e a bruciare tutte le chiese che appoggiano questi atti spregevoli.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Quando quel pazzo (perché una persona del genere è pazza) ha fatto la strage in norvegia anni fa per scopi legati al cristianesimo (quali ancora non ho capito), è stato additato da tutta la comunità cristiana come un pazzo, giustamente. Non è che alcuni si sono dissociati, altri non hanno voluto parlare, altri hanno detto che ha fatto bene etc (parlo di comunità cristiana, poi di folli che vogliono fare pulizia etnica ce ne sono in ogni dove, fortuntamente in minuscola parte).
> Cioè vi sembra normale che uno non si dissoci? Cioè allora il problema è molto più serio, se le cose stanno così.



Vabbè ma cosa sarebbe la comunità cristiana dai? Un nuvolo di gente che tanto per fare si reca la domenica in chiesa?..non si può fare un paragone...hai voglia ad esporti contro certi fanatici islamici e poi entrare sereno in una moschea...o sapendo che i tuoi cari stanno magari in qualche paese tipo turchia


----------



## neversayconte (18 Novembre 2015)

Massì facciamoli entrare in Unione EUropea. 
Manco più la champions league gli farei partecipare a galatasaray


----------



## Efferosso (18 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma cosa sarebbe la comunità cristiana dai? Un nuvolo di gente che tanto per fare si reca la domenica in chiesa?..non si può fare un paragone...hai voglia ad esporti contro certi fanatici islamici e poi entrare sereno in una moschea...o sapendo che i tuoi cari stanno magari in qualche paese tipo turchia



La comunità cristiana sono tutti i cristiani (tralascio provocazioni circa la frequentazione della chiesa che potevi tranquillamente risparmiarti, polemiche inutili non mi interessano, anche se vedo che ogni volta che un mussulmano uccide persone si riesce sempre a mettere il cristianesimo alla berlina o sul banco degli imputati). Se tu il giorno dopo chiedevi ad un cristiano qualsiasi cosa pensasse riguardo a quel che era successo, il sentimento era indignazione. Sempre. Non "No adesso non ho voglia di parlare" "Andate via" "Ha fatto bene".

Certo che lo posso fare, il paragone, nel momento in cui mi si parla di Islam moderato. Ma stiamo scherzando o cosa? Se un religioso dice che l'islam non predica odio, che non è vero che Islam = attentatori, non può stare sereno a dire "sono stati dei pazzi ad uccidere e farsi uccidere in nome di Hallah" se no non può più entrare in una moschea?
No ma dico, ma veramente, ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Efferosso (18 Novembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma tu non puoi paragonare un caso su mille contro 9 su 10...Se un giorno dei pazzi cristiani inizieranno a farsi saltare in aria in mezzo ai ristoranti islamici o farsi esplodere perche allah gli sta sulle palle...sarò il problema a dissociarmi e a bruciare tutte le chiese che appoggiano questi atti spregevoli.



Ma infatti proprio questo dico.
In maniera estremamente terra terra, se la religione x predica amore, e un folle uccide nel suo nome, "io" appartenente alla religione x non solo non ho problemi a dissociarmi, io condanno il gesto proprio perché contrario alla religione dell'amore.
Se non posso condannare un simile gesto se no la mia comunità religiosa mi fa la pelle, di che cosa stiamo parlando?
Ma scherziamo davvero?
O è perché tipo metà di quelli che si vedono in tv o affini hanno i parenti presi in ostaggio dai terroristi?


----------



## Efferosso (18 Novembre 2015)

Se un pazzo uccide nel nome della mia religione, delle due l'una:

o non ha capito niente della mia religione --> e' un pazzo ---> condanno il gesto, e non solo non ho problemi a farlo pubblicamente, ma mi sento in dovere a farlo, perché altrimenti passa il messaggio che la mia religione predica l'omicidio (se la mia religione predica amore e quello uccide, sta bestemmiando, né più né meno).

oppure ha seguito il corretto dettame religioso --> è un sano credente che segue la parola sacra --> non condanno il gesto. Allora però non mi si dica che sto predicando amore.

Qua non esiste un grigio. O è una cosa o è l'altra. Va bene delirare ma c'è un limite a tutto.


----------



## Doctore (18 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ma infatti proprio questo dico.
> In maniera estremamente terra terra, se la religione x predica amore, e un folle uccide nel suo nome, "io" appartenente alla religione x non solo non ho problemi a dissociarmi, io condanno il gesto proprio perché contrario alla religione dell'amore.
> Se non posso condannare un simile gesto se no la mia comunità religiosa mi fa la pelle, di che cosa stiamo parlando?
> Ma scherziamo davvero?



Ma la questione spinosa è un altra...Islam moderato non terrorista c'e ma l islam moderato che conosciamo non è cosi ''moderato''...La difficoltà sta proprio nel dialogo con i musulmani moderati.
I musulmani moderati non conoscono la democrazia,la libertà di culto,il rispetto della donna e tante altre libertà che vengono bellamente soppresse...anche se c'e da dire che ci sono popolazioni che vivono senza democrazia(tipo la cina per farti un esempio)ma difficilmente li vedi in giro a predicare odio o a fare discorsi contro l'occidente.
Prova a immaginare se i paesi del medio oriente inziassero a costruire chiese/luoghi di culto di qualsiasi religione per ribellione nei confronti dei vari estremisti...Un primo step dell'evoluzione umana.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> La comunità cristiana sono tutti i cristiani *(tralascio provocazioni circa la frequentazione della chiesa che potevi tranquillamente risparmiarti, polemiche inutili non mi interessano, anche se vedo che ogni volta che un mussulmano uccide persone si riesce sempre a mettere il cristianesimo alla berlina o sul banco degli imputati)*. Se tu il giorno dopo chiedevi ad un cristiano qualsiasi cosa pensasse riguardo a quel che era successo, il sentimento era indignazione. Sempre. Non "No adesso non ho voglia di parlare" "Andate via" "Ha fatto bene".
> 
> Certo che lo posso fare, il paragone, nel momento in cui mi si parla di Islam moderato. Ma stiamo scherzando o cosa? Se un religioso dice che l'islam non predica odio, che non è vero che Islam = attentatori, non può stare sereno a dire "sono stati dei pazzi ad uccidere e farsi uccidere in nome di Hallah" se no non può più entrare in una moschea?
> No ma dico, ma veramente, ma stiamo scherzando?



Non è una provocazione, ma non si può fare un parallelo tra due realtà distanti secoli luce...per la comunità cristiana distaccarsi da un fatto del genere è elementare, anche perché più di meta di quelli che si definiscono cristiani in realtà non fa altro che sparlare della chiesa e dei preti ogni giorno, figuriamoci se non condannerebbero qualsiasi cosa...soprattutto perché c'è la certezza di non avere ripercussioni di alcun tipo...Io sento spesso mussulmani che condannano questi fatti, ma poi ci sono anche quelli che invece li condividono e quelli che hanno paura di subire ripercussioni...è facile per noi parlare non rischiando nulla...vorrei vedere quanti di noi eroi che si dissocerebbero avrebbe coraggio domani di entrare in una moschea e chiedere spiegazioni sul perché fanno questi attentati...


----------



## Efferosso (18 Novembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma la questione spinosa è un altra...Islam moderato non terrorista c'e ma l islam moderato che conosciamo non è cosi ''moderato''...La difficoltà sta proprio nel dialogo con i musulmani moderati.
> I musulmani moderati non conoscono la democrazia,la libertà di culto,il rispetto della donna e tante altre libertà che vengono bellamente soppresse...anche se c'e da dire che ci sono popolazioni che vivono senza democrazia(tipo la cina per farti un esempio)ma difficilmente li vedi in giro a predicare odio o a fare discorsi contro l'occidente.
> Prova a immaginare se i paesi del medio oriente inziassero a costruire chiese/luoghi di culto di qualsiasi religione per ribellione nei confronti dei vari estremisti...Un primo step dell'evoluzione umana.



Perfetto, allora, senza tanti caroselli leghisti xenofobi etc, possono accomodarsi altrove.
Viviamo in uno stato democratico, libero e che promuove la parità fra i sessi. Per legge. Per principio. LAICO.
Se non sta bene la cosa, la porta è quella. Se non sta bene la cosa è assurdo parlare di rispetto e di integrazione, altrimenti io professo il "faccioquelchevogliesimo" e invocando la mia religione uccido, stupro e rubo, tanto ci deve essere il rispetto e l'integrazione.
Per me uno può professarsi mussulmano, ebreo, ateo, cattolico. Se la tua religione (moderata) ti dice che una donna è una cosa, per dirne una sola delle cose elencate, beh spiace ma qui ci sono altre regole. O ti adegui o te ne vai. Questa è integrazione. Non è che lo Stato creato dai cittadini nel corso dei secoli deve adeguarsi a quelle che sono le usanze (al limite se non oltre il confine della illegalità) di chi arriva.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ok ma ci rendiamo conto di che gente ci sarà in quegli stadi?..mi pare il minuto di silenzio comunque sia stato fischiato pure dai serbi...e ripeto, noi abbiamo fischiato il minuto di silenzio per i nostri morti...
> Qualcuno si stupisce se tra gli ultrà turchi (pieni di fascisti dell'estrema destra affiliati al bozkurtlar) ci siano persone che ammirano i jihadisti? In questo caso non sarebbero certo fischi in protesta per i morti di Ankara ma resta il fatto che io non mi stupisco..trovo scemo chi impone queste inutili manifestazioni di sostegno, specie in certi posti...



Ignori l'altro video in cui girano per strada con le bandiere dell'isis, e tutti quelli che non condannano gli attentati: imam, portavoce della comunità islamica nei dibattiti televisivi, musulmani intervistati... non è solo una questione di ultras. C'è da avere paura a chiedere ad un musulmano per strada cosa ne pensa a riguardo. Così come quelli che hanno fischiato per Nassirya non sono solo negli stadi ma è un'opinione diffusa in tutta l'estrema sinistra italiana e europea, di gente che la pensa così ne trovi sia in internet che per strada, non solo tra gli ultras. Addirittura in parlamento i grillini hanno chiesto di ricordare gli attentatori come vittime = anche gli attentatori di Parigi sono delle povere vittime.





Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma la questione spinosa è un altra...Islam moderato non terrorista c'e ma l islam moderato che conosciamo non è cosi ''moderato''...La difficoltà sta proprio nel dialogo con i musulmani moderati.
> I musulmani moderati non conoscono la democrazia,la libertà di culto,il rispetto della donna e tante altre libertà che vengono bellamente soppresse...anche se c'e da dire che ci sono popolazioni che vivono senza democrazia(tipo la cina per farti un esempio)ma difficilmente li vedi in giro a predicare odio o a fare discorsi contro l'occidente.
> Prova a immaginare se i paesi del medio oriente inziassero a costruire chiese/luoghi di culto di qualsiasi religione per ribellione nei confronti dei vari estremisti...Un primo step dell'evoluzione umana.



L'islam moderato è moderato solo nei modi, ma hanno un fine comune ai terroristi: imporre la sharia. La vogliono imporre ma senza uccidere, se no sarebbero cacciati prima di avere una preponderanza demografica che gli permetterebbe di andare al governo con un partito islamico.
I moderati non si vogliono integrare, cercano di adattare i nostri costumi ai loro, in ogni modo. Odiano la nostra cultura e vivono male con le nostre leggi.


----------



## Efferosso (18 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è una provocazione, ma non si può fare un parallelo tra due realtà distanti secoli luce...per la comunità cristiana distaccarsi da un fatto del genere è elementare, anche perché più di meta di quelli che si definiscono cristiani in realtà non fa altro che sparlare della chiesa e dei preti ogni giorno, figuriamoci se non condannerebbero qualsiasi cosa...*soprattutto perché c'è la certezza di non avere ripercussioni di alcun tipo*...Io sento spesso mussulmani che condannano questi fatti, ma poi ci sono anche quelli che invece li condividono e quelli che hanno paura di subire ripercussioni...è facile per noi parlare non rischiando nulla...vorrei vedere quanti di noi eroi che si dissocerebbero avrebbe coraggio domani di entrare in una moschea e chiedere spiegazioni sul perché fanno questi attentati...



Diamo per assodato che le cose stiano così (ancora una volta, non entro nella questione cristiana, passo oltre).


Cioè loro non possono condannare un gesto di odio, in nome di una religione che professa amore, perché hanno paura delle ripercussioni.

Lo scrivo ancora:
Cioè loro non possono condannare un gesto di odio, in nome di una religione che professa amore, perché hanno paura delle ripercussioni.

Ho capito bene?


----------



## The Ripper (18 Novembre 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Sempre detto che questi qui in Europa non ci devono entrare. Guardate come hanno esultato l'altro giorno a Gaziantep, città della Turchia, dopo gli attacchi a Parigi.



Di che città parliamo? Conoscete la situazione geopolitica della Turchia spero...


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Diamo per assodato che le cose stiano così (ancora una volta, non entro nella questione cristiana, passo oltre).
> 
> 
> Cioè loro non possono condannare un gesto di odio, in nome di una religione che professa amore, perché hanno paura delle ripercussioni.
> ...



Hai capito bene infatti...del resto se ci pensi, nel medioevo non è che i cristiani girassero per strada a criticare gli orrori che commetteva la chiesa...Molti mussulmani pensano che gli attentatori non hanno compiuto un gesto di odio ma semplicemente hanno fatto il volere di Allah


----------



## The Ripper (18 Novembre 2015)

Leggo di "Islam moderato ".
Non esiste nessuna religione moderata. 
O conosci il culto e partecipi oppure no.
Non esiste religione moderata:esiste solo la secolarizzazione. 
Se non fosse per quella noi staremmo ancora a bruciare "streghe" e indemoniati.
L'unica religione moderata non è una religione: il Buddhismo. 

La secolarizzazione salverà l'Islam. Ma ci vorrà tempo


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Novembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ignori l'altro video in cui girano per strada con le bandiere dell'isis, e tutti quelli che non condannano gli attentati: imam, portavoce della comunità islamica nei dibattiti televisivi, musulmani intervistati...



Vabbè io dal video non capisco nulla, è la ripresa di un angolo di una strada...potrebbe essere qualunque posto in Medioriente..
Ma scusate, l'ISIS sta arruolando gente qui da noi in piena europa, ci stupiamo se qualcuno là in turchia simpatizza per loro?!


----------



## Efferosso (18 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Hai capito bene infatti...del resto se ci pensi, nel medioevo non è che i cristiani girassero per strada a criticare gli orrori che commetteva la chiesa...Molti mussulmani pensano che gli attentatori non hanno compiuto un gesto di odio ma semplicemente hanno fatto il volere di Allah



Ah beh, bene. Tutto normale allora. Ok.
La religione dell'amore.

Vedi anche il post sotto.


----------



## Efferosso (18 Novembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Leggo di "Islam moderato ".
> Non esiste nessuna religione moderata.
> O conosci il culto e partecipi oppure no.
> Non esiste religione moderata:esiste solo la secolarizzazione.
> ...



Ma anche no.

Continuiamo a fare un forzatissimo parallelismo fra l'islam di oggi e popolazioni che non sapevano neanche leggere 700 e più anni fa, nel tentativo di mettere sullo stesso piano le religioni.
Ci stiamo provando, il problema è che non ci si riesce nemmeno coi cannoni, se uno usa la testa.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ma anche no.


Ok allora controbatti. Secondo te la secolarizzazione, guidata soprattutto da illuminismo prima e positivismo poi, col contributo della nascita del pensiero liberale, non ci ha portati verso la modernità, l'emancipazione e tutto il resto?


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ma anche no.
> 
> Continuiamo a fare un forzatissimo parallelismo fra l'islam di oggi e popolazioni che non sapevano neanche leggere 700 e più anni fa, nel tentativo di mettere sullo stesso piano le religioni.
> Ci stiamo provando, il problema è che non ci si riesce nemmeno coi cannoni, se uno usa la testa.



Siamo noi che pretendiamo che popolazioni culturalmente indietro di 5 secoli accettino di vivere come vogliamo noi...da sempre l'occidente vuole scandire i tempi della storia...
Io infatti non li vorrei proprio qui da noi...ma poiché a noi interessa andare là per le loro materie prime ci tocca poi sorbirci la loro contro invasione..
Il parallelo tra le due religioni c st eccome dato che la matrice è a medesima e se uno legge la bibbia ci trova dei passi che sono oggi inaccettabili per la nostra cultura che pure si definisce cattolica...semplicemente loro sono più fondamentalisti di noi e prendono il testo sacro per verità indiscutibile..


----------



## The Ripper (18 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ma anche no.
> 
> Continuiamo a fare un forzatissimo parallelismo fra l'islam di oggi e popolazioni che non sapevano neanche leggere 700 e più anni fa, nel tentativo di mettere sullo stesso piano le religioni.
> Ci stiamo provando, il problema è che non ci si riesce nemmeno coi cannoni, se uno usa la testa.



Ma tu lo sai che tra i punti del partito Nazista c'era quello che si facevano restauratori del vero cristianesimo?che Gesù era ariano? Secondo te uno capace di entrare nella mente, nel cuore e nello stomaco di una nazione non di fa anche portavoce di ideali religiosi? 
Hitler, 70/80 anni fa...cuore dell'occidente. ...non 500 anni fa.
L'ISIS è il nuovo nazismo. Con tutte le conseguenze del caso, comprese adesioni, simpatie e tutto quanto.
prima lo capiamo e prima riusciamo a sconfiggerlo. 
Cosa vuoi combattere? L'Islam? La religione più diffusa al mondo con miliardi di credenti? Ahahah.
Ah, sai qual è il paese musulmano più popoloso? L'Indonesia. Ma leggiti la storia dell'Indonesia, l'ordinamento politico e anche il loro motto.


----------



## Efferosso (18 Novembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ok allora controbatti. Secondo te la secolarizzazione, guidata soprattutto da illuminismo prima e positivismo poi, col contributo della nascita del pensiero liberale, non ci ha portati verso la modernità, l'emancipazione e tutto il resto?



Dispiace, come al solito, dover “difendere” il cristianesimo dopo che in nome di Allah ci sono state un centinaio di esecuzioni a sangue freddo, ma la cosa nemmeno mi stupisce più. Nell’era in cui viviamo ormai è normale perfino una simile e grottesca situazione, quindi, la mettiamo giù molto semplice.

Gv 13,34. Mc 12, 29. (Poi ripreso anche nelle lettere ai romani).
Questo è quello c’è scritto. Questo è quel che è stato detto da Dio sceso in terra. Questo è il Cristianesimo. Senza grandi parafrasi di traduzione: “Ama il prossimo tuo. Non c’è altro comandamento più importante di questo”. Questo è quel che è scritto e che SEMPRE è stato scritto.
Tirare in ballo il medioevo come parallelo alla cultura e agli insegnamenti islamici è illogico, totalmente. Parliamo di secoli in cui le persone non sapevano leggere, non avevano nessuna fonte di cultura, non avevano nessuna fonte o possibilità di informazione. Nel medioevo il 99% della popolazione era poco più che una accozzaglia di animali, a livello intellettivo. Ci fosse stato scritto, nella Bibbia, “Ballerai nudo durante ogni temporale facendo fare al tuo membro l’elicottero” sarebbe stato esattamente lo stesso, perché il 99,99% di quelli che hanno compiuto nefandezze nel nome di Cristo nel medioevo non sapeva neanche cosa ci fosse scritto. Ma non è questa la Parola che è arrivata. La chiesa (minuscola) composta da uomini che nel medioevo avevano ideali orribili, in netto contrasto con la fede cristiana stessa, guidava una mandria di analfabeti che non aveva accessso alla Parola. Questo, oggi, non è in nessun modo possibile. E non perché è arrivato “l’illuminismo”, dal “positivismo”, dal “x-ismo” che hanno cambiato la religione o la fede. La fede oggi era esattamente la stessa di 2.000 anni fa. Non è cambiata di una virgola, si è solo capita sfuggendo all’ignoranza. Oggi gli attentatori usano la playstation per comunicare, e i moderati leggono le scritture per loro conto, ogni giorno, e quindi dietro l’ignoranza non possono trincerarsi.
La tecnologia, gli usi, i costumi, “la secolarizzazione” non c’entrano NIENTE con questa situazione. “Sarebbe bastato” saper leggere, e voler leggere, nel medioevo, per capire cosa fosse realmente il Cristianesimo. Se una fede, e di concerto con essa una religione, professa amore, professa amore. Diversamente, no. L’ ignoranza oggi non ha più senso di esistere e non può essere una giustificazione.


----------



## Efferosso (18 Novembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma tu lo sai che tra i punti del partito Nazista c'era quello che si facevano restauratori del vero cristianesimo?che Gesù era ariano? Secondo te uno capace di entrare nella mente, nel cuore e nello stomaco di una nazione non di fa anche portavoce di ideali religiosi?
> Hitler, 70/80 anni fa...cuore dell'occidente. ...non 500 anni fa.
> L'ISIS è il nuovo nazismo. Con tutte le conseguenze del caso, comprese adesioni, simpatie e tutto quanto.
> prima lo capiamo e prima riusciamo a sconfiggerlo.
> ...



Stessa risposta di cui sopra.


----------



## Efferosso (18 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Siamo noi che pretendiamo che popolazioni culturalmente indietro di 5 secoli accettino di vivere come vogliamo noi...da sempre l'occidente vuole scandire i tempi della storia...
> Io infatti non li vorrei proprio qui da noi...ma poiché a noi interessa andare là per le loro materie prime ci tocca poi sorbirci la loro contro invasione..
> Il parallelo tra le due religioni c st eccome dato che la matrice è a medesima e se uno legge la bibbia ci trova dei passi che sono oggi inaccettabili per la nostra cultura che pure si definisce cattolica...semplicemente loro sono più fondamentalisti di noi e prendono il testo sacro per verità indiscutibile..



No. No. E ancora no.
Il Cristianesimo si regge intorno al Nuovo Testamento (Non al vecchio, che viene preso come base evolutiva del nuovo) e intorno al più grande comandamento che mai è stato dato, direttamente dalla parola di Dio sceso in terra: Ama Dio con tutto te stesso e ama il prossimo tuo come te stesso.

Tirare fuori passaggi "secondari", "arcaici", è semplice malafede. Mi dispiace, ma è così. E non è il punto di vista di un integralista. E' pura e semplice logica.
Se Dio ti dice "La cosa più importante è amare me e il prossimo tuo come te stesso" tutto il resto viene dopo, viene messo in secondo piano, subordinato. Stiamo parlando del niente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> *Dispiace, come al solito, dover “difendere” il cristianesimo dopo che in nome di Allah ci sono state un centinaio di esecuzioni a sangue freddo*, ma la cosa nemmeno mi stupisce più. Nell’era in cui viviamo ormai è normale perfino una simile e grottesca situazione, quindi, la mettiamo giù molto semplice.
> 
> La tecnologia, gli usi, i costumi, “la secolarizzazione” non c’entrano NIENTE con questa situazione. “Sarebbe bastato” saper leggere, e voler leggere, nel medioevo, per capire cosa fosse realmente il Cristianesimo. Se una fede, e di concerto con essa una religione, professa amore, professa amore. Diversamente, no. *L’ ignoranza oggi non ha più senso di esistere e non può essere una giustificazione*.



Punto 1: Qui nessuno sta facendo un processo al cristianesimo, non vedo proprio cosa centri...

Punto 2: Di nuovo tu ragioni e vivi solo nel tuo(nostro) mondo..l'ignoranza non esiste?! ma dici sul serio?..al di là che molti studi dimostrano come nell'evolutissimo occidente quasi metà della popolazione non sia in grado di leggere e capire un testo, ma ci rendiamo conto del livello culturale che c'è nei paesi dove il fondamentalismo fa proseliti?..medioriente, Nigeria...ma davvero pensate che in quei posti la gente, tanto più i reietti della società, non possa venire indottrinata?...la bibbia come il corano sono libri lunghi migliaia di pagine, nessuno o pochi si mettono a leggerli per filo e per segno, basta estrapolare alcuni punti selezionati e puoi far credere quello che ti pare..


----------



## Doctore (18 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Siamo noi che pretendiamo che popolazioni culturalmente indietro di 5 secoli accettino di vivere come vogliamo noi...



Vivere come noi significa:rispetto per il prossimo,libertà di culto,democrazia,rispetto delle donne ecc...Non voglio che il musulmano si converta al cristianesimo o diventi ateo,agnostico ecc...anche perche molto spesso nemmeno noi occidentali sposiamo certi valori universali come quelli citati sopra.


----------



## Theochedeo (18 Novembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Leggo di "Islam moderato ".
> Non esiste nessuna religione moderata.
> O conosci il culto e partecipi oppure no.
> Non esiste religione moderata:esiste solo la secolarizzazione.
> ...



Io sono sostanzialmente d'accordo con la tua lettura. Soprattutto sul paragone ISIS-Nazismo (si possono trovare alcune somiglianze a livello di propaganda). Proprio per questo motivo bisogna combatterli prima che crescano ancora facendo altri proseliti.

Per quanto riguarda la secolarizzazione condivido solo in parte; è indubbio che l'illuminismo e, soprattutto a mio parere, l'invenzione della stampa, abbiano messo fine ad un periodo molto buio per la Chiesa e per l'umanità in generale, dovuto anche, secondo me, alla strumentalizzazione del Cattolicesimo. D'altra però al giorno d'oggi la situazione è diametralmente diversa rispetto al Medioevo: tutti o quasi possono accedere a qualsiasi tipo di contenuto, e questo vale anche per il mondo islamico.


----------



## Efferosso (18 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Punto 1: Qui nessuno sta facendo un processo al cristianesimo, non vedo proprio cosa centri...
> 
> Punto 2: Di nuovo tu ragioni e vivi solo nel tuo(nostro) mondo..l'ignoranza non esiste?! ma dici sul serio?..al di là che molti studi dimostrano come nell'evolutissimo occidente quasi metà della popolazione non sia in grado di leggere e capire un testo, ma ci rendiamo conto del livello culturale che c'è nei paesi dove il fondamentalismo fa proseliti?..medioriente, Nigeria...ma davvero pensate che in quei posti la gente, tanto più i reietti della società, non possa venire indottrinata?...la bibbia come il corano sono libri lunghi migliaia di pagine, nessuno o pochi si mettono a leggerli per filo e per segno, basta estrapolare alcuni punti selezionati e puoi far credere quello che ti pare..



Dici di no, ma intanto ogni post le uscite tipiche del "eh ma a messa ci va gente tanto per, che comunità cristiana vuoi che sia?"
"Eh ma nel medioevo i cristiani mica andavano in giro a contestare la chiesa" etc. Quindi mi pare che in causa sia stato ben chiamato, il Cristianesimo.

Qui non parliamo di Nigeria. Parliamo di gente che usa la playstation per comunicare e non farsi intercettare, e di persone che abitano a Parigi, a Roma, a Bruxelles, o di tifosi ad Istanbul (Turchia: Tasso di alfabetizzazione all'eta' di 6 e superiori che possono leggere e scrivere: (nel 2012) 95,8% ). Non stiamo parlando del paesino del Mali in mezzo al niente. Cerchiamo di non prenderci in giro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> No. No. E ancora no.
> Il Cristianesimo si regge intorno al Nuovo Testamento (Non al vecchio, che viene preso come base evolutiva del nuovo) e intorno al più grande comandamento che mai è stato dato, direttamente dalla parola di Dio sceso in terra: Ama Dio con tutto te stesso e ama il prossimo tuo come te stesso.
> 
> *Tirare fuori passaggi "secondari", "arcaici", è semplice malafede*. Mi dispiace, ma è così. E non è il punto di vista di un integralista. E' pura e semplice logica.
> Se Dio ti dice "La cosa più importante è amare me e il prossimo tuo come te stesso" tutto il resto viene dopo, viene messo in secondo piano, subordinato. Stiamo parlando del niente.



Il vecchio testamento è la Sacra Bibbia che leggeva e predicava Gesù stesso...Poi tu parli del comandamento più importante, ma la chiesa ha sempre insegnato principalmente i 10 comandamenti classici (almeno fino a 20anni fa era così), ora vatti a leggere l'origine dei dieci comandamenti (Esodo e Deuteronomio) e dimmi se lì non ci sono in mezzo passaggi che possono facilmente essere manipolati...


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Novembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> *Vivere come noi significa:rispetto per il prossimo,libertà di culto,democrazia,rispetto delle donne ecc*...Non voglio che il musulmano si converta al cristianesimo o diventi ateo,agnostico ecc...anche perche molto spesso nemmeno noi occidentali sposiamo certi valori universali come quelli citati sopra.



Appunto, tutte cose che 5 secoli fa (diciamo pure 50 anni fa) erano oscure pure qui..


----------



## Efferosso (18 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il vecchio testamento è la Sacra Bibbia che leggeva e predicava Gesù stesso...*Poi tu parli del comandamento più importante, ma la chiesa ha sempre insegnato principalmente i 10 comandamenti classici* (almeno fino a 20anni fa era così), ora vatti a leggere l'origine dei dieci comandamenti (Esodo e Deuteronomio) e dimmi se lì non ci sono in mezzo passaggi che possono facilmente essere manipolati...



Capisci che è un controsenso logico quello che hai scritto (in bold)?

Certo che Cristo leggeva e predicava l'Antico Testamento. D'altronde non aveva mica altro a disposizione. E' però lui stesso a dire che con lui l'Antico Testamento si supera. Altrimenti i cristiani sarebbero ebrei. Se uno è Cristiano crede in Cristo e nel suo comandamento più importante. Se non crede in questo, non è cristiano. Piatto piatto.

Ps: poi riuscire a ribaltare i dieci comandamenti dove si dice di non uccidere, non rubare etc in qualcosa di negativo e manipolabile fa quantomeno sorridere, ma tant'è.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Qui non parliamo di Nigeria. *Parliamo di gente che usa la playstation per comunicare e non farsi intercettare, e di persone che abitano a Parigi, a Roma, a Bruxelles, o di tifosi ad Istanbul (Turchia: Tasso di alfabetizzazione all'eta' di 6 e superiori che possono leggere e scrivere: (nel 2012) 95,8% ). *Non stiamo parlando del paesino del Mali in mezzo al niente. Cerchiamo di non prenderci in giro.



Non centra nulla, gente cresciuta nell'ignoranza culturale più totale di quelli che sono i nostri valori reali...non è perché uno sa usare uno smartphone o è un ingegnere che diventa una persona con una cultura sociale...*capire* è totalmente diverso dall'*imparare*


----------



## Efferosso (18 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non centra nulla, gente cresciuta nell'ignoranza culturale più totale di quelli che sono i nostri valori reali...non è perché uno sa usare uno smartphone o è un ingegnere che diventa una persona con una cultura sociale...*capire* è totalmente diverso dall'*imparare*



Leggere è leggere.
Se nel libro della tua religione c'è scritto: la cosa più importante nella vita è amare il tuo prossimo, e lo sai leggere, lo sai. Punto.
C'è ben poco da capire.

Se invece sai leggere, uno uccide della gente in nome del tuo Dio, e tu non ti senti in DOVERE (sottolineo DOVERE) di prendere le distanze da una cosa del genere, sapendo leggere le tue scritture, abbiamo un problema.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Capisci che è un controsenso logico quello che hai scritto (in bold)?
> 
> Certo che Cristo leggeva e predicava l'Antico Testamento. D'altronde non aveva mica altro a disposizione. E' però lui stesso a dire che con lui l'Antico Testamento si supera. Altrimenti i cristiani sarebbero ebrei. Se uno è Cristiano crede in Cristo e nel suo comandamento più importante. Se non crede in questo, non è cristiano. Piatto piatto.
> 
> Ps: *poi riuscire a ribaltare i dieci comandamenti dove si dice di non uccidere, non rubare etc in qualcosa di negativo e manipolabile fa quantomeno sorridere, ma tant'è.*



Beh, io con non fornicare mi ero limitato a non avere al di fuori del matrimonio rapporti sessuali con le formiche, per sicurezza anche con tutti gli altri insetti, però non avevo inteso che erano compresi anche tutti i mammiferi


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Capisci che è un controsenso logico quello che hai scritto (in bold)?
> 
> Certo che Cristo leggeva e predicava l'Antico Testamento. D'altronde non aveva mica altro a disposizione. E' però lui stesso a dire che con lui l'Antico Testamento si supera. Altrimenti i cristiani sarebbero ebrei. Se uno è Cristiano crede in Cristo e nel suo comandamento più importante. Se non crede in questo, non è cristiano. Piatto piatto.
> 
> Ps: *poi riuscire a ribaltare i dieci comandamenti dove si dice di non uccidere, non rubare etc in qualcosa di negativo e manipolabile fa quantomeno sorridere, ma tant'è*.



Vai a leggere ESODO 20 e poi mi dirai se lì non ci sono passaggi che estrapolati possono essere fraintesi
Contestare la Bibbia anche per un Cristiano è peccato mortale, inammissibile dato che la Bibbia è "parola del Signore" che è infallibile..quindi ciò che è scritto o è verità assolta oppure......
Poi vedi noi invece la contestiamo, ne comprendiamo i limiti...un mussulmano invece non contesterà mai il corano


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2015)

*Basta discorsi a due. Continuate in privato.*


----------



## James Watson (18 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Cioè loro non possono condannare un gesto di odio, in nome di una religione che professa amore, perché hanno paura delle ripercussioni.
> 
> Lo scrivo ancora:
> Cioè loro non possono condannare un gesto di odio, in nome di una religione che professa amore, perché hanno paura delle ripercussioni.
> ...



Hai capito benissimo, tralasciando il "in nome di una religione che professa amore", ti segnalo che nell'occidentalissima e avanzatissima Italia molte persone faticano a "condannare gesti di odio" commessi da una associazione terroristica per "paura delle ripercussioni". Non hai mai sentito le interviste ai bambini di scampia con le famose "la camorra ci protegge?". Ora, credo che non bisogna essere dei geni per capire che un bambino di 8 anni non può avere gli elementi (più di tanto) per elaborare un pensiero critico in merito ed è ovvio che quella frase gli viene messa in bocca dai genitori. Il problema di molti musulmani, in parte, è anche quello. In realtà, a mio parere, state facendo confusione su un aspetto fondamentale. Ciò che per chi "guida" queste organizzazioni terroristiche la religione è solamente una scusa per indottrinare dei poveracci, che non hanno niente da perdere, e farli arruolare nelle loro organizzazioni. Le motivazioni alla base della nascita di Isis, Boko Haram Al-qaida e compagnia bella sono tutto fuorché religiose, ma sono politiche ed economiche innanzi tutto. Ci si meraviglia che un musulmano non prenda una posizione netta contro gli attentati di parigi (tra parentesi, io di musulmani ne conosco parecchi e non ne ho sentito uno non prendere le distanze da quanto successo l'altro giorno, anzi), io mi meraviglio lo stesso che nel mondo non ci sia la stessa indignazione quando un missile israeliano cade su una scuola palestinese e elimina dalla faccia della terra una 30ina di bambini. Ma tanto si sa, i morti contano di più o meno a seconda se la parte in cui stanno corrisponde alla nostra.
(Quindici anni di celebrazioni per i morti dell'11 settembre (e ci mancherebbe che non sia così), tanti quanti erano i morti causati dall'embargo all'Iraq, per lo più bambini deceduti a causa della mancanza di medicinali. I secondi non se li ricorda mai nessuno e se permetti, se io fossi Iracheno, mi girerebbero un po' i maroni)


----------



## Efferosso (18 Novembre 2015)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] Mi dice che non posso mandare messaggi privati.



(Io comunque sto rispondendo a tutti, non solo a Milanforever26)


----------



## James Watson (18 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vai a leggere ESODO 20 e poi mi dirai se lì non ci sono passaggi che estrapolati possono essere fraintesi
> Contestare la Bibbia anche per un Cristiano è peccato mortale, inammissibile dato che la Bibbia è "parola del Signore" che è infallibile..quindi ciò che è scritto o è verità assolta oppure......
> Poi vedi noi invece la contestiamo, ne comprendiamo i limiti...un mussulmano invece non contesterà mai il corano



Quoto, si riconduce tutto all'assenza dell'illuminismo nella religione musulmana (Che per natura dell'islam è quasi completamente impossibile). Ha ragione chi ha scritto sopra che solo la secolarizzazione dell'Islam, per quanto difficile, ci potrà salvare.


----------



## Efferosso (18 Novembre 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Hai capito benissimo, tralasciando il "in nome di una religione che professa amore", ti segnalo che nell'occidentalissima e avanzatissima Italia molte persone faticano a "condannare gesti di odio" commessi da una associazione terroristica per "paura delle ripercussioni". Non hai mai sentito le interviste ai bambini di scampia con le famose "la camorra ci protegge?". Ora, credo che non bisogna essere dei geni per capire che un bambino di 8 anni non può avere gli elementi (più di tanto) per elaborare un pensiero critico in merito ed è ovvio che quella frase gli viene messa in bocca dai genitori. Il problema di molti musulmani, in parte, è anche quello. In realtà, a mio parere, state facendo confusione su un aspetto fondamentale. Ciò che per chi "guida" queste organizzazioni terroristiche la religione è solamente una scusa per indottrinare dei poveracci, che non hanno niente da perdere, e farli arruolare nelle loro organizzazioni. Le motivazioni alla base della nascita di Isis, Boko Haram Al-qaida e compagnia bella sono tutto fuorché religiose, ma sono politiche ed economiche innanzi tutto. Ci si meraviglia che un musulmano non prenda una posizione netta contro gli attentati di parigi (tra parentesi, io di musulmani ne conosco parecchi e non ne ho sentito uno non prendere le distanze da quanto successo l'altro giorno, anzi), io mi meraviglio lo stesso che nel mondo non ci sia la stessa indignazione quando un missile israeliano cade su una scuola palestinese e elimina dalla faccia della terra una 30ina di bambini. *Ma tanto si sa, i morti contano di più o meno a seconda se la parte in cui stanno corrisponde alla nostra.*
> (Quindici anni di celebrazioni per i morti dell'11 settembre (e ci mancherebbe che non sia così), tanti quanti erano i morti causati dall'embargo all'Iraq, per lo più bambini deceduti a causa della mancanza di medicinali. I secondi non se li ricorda mai nessuno e se permetti, se io fossi Iracheno, mi girerebbero un po' i maroni)



Con me da questo punto di vista caschi male (parlo del bold).

Ma esattamente la mafia quando uccide qualcuno lo fa "nel nome di Cristo"?
I missili israeliani vengono lanciati "nel nome di Cristo"?


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Con me da questo punto di vista caschi male (parlo del bold).
> 
> Ma esattamente la mafia quando uccide qualcuno lo fa "nel nome di Cristo"?
> I missili israeliani vengono lanciati "nel nome di Cristo"?



Effe....la religione è un paravento su, come dice James è un feticcio identitario utilizzato per reclutare migliaia di poveracci


----------



## Efferosso (18 Novembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Effe....la religione è un paravento su, come dice James è un feticcio identitario utilizzato per reclutare migliaia di poveracci



Ma a me interessa relativamente che dietro ci sia il petrolio, il rame, il gas, l'oro, l'incesso e la mirra.

Qui si parla di una bestemmia (se partiamo dall'assunto che l'islam è amore) che non viene condannata dai mussulmani "moderati" (non invasati, non integralisti, non attentatori).

Si è tirata fuori la caccia alle streghe, l'illuminismo, la mafia, i missili israeliani, le masse ignoranti. Tutta sta roba pur di non centrare il concetto.

E' una questione economica? E allora dicessero "No. L'islam predica amore, questa barbarie non è islam". Non "Allah è grande" e bordate di fischi nel minuto di silenzio (ma è per dirne una).


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Novembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Effe....la religione è un paravento su, come dice James è un feticcio identitario utilizzato per reclutare migliaia di poveracci



Esattamente...non ci fosse la religione il pretesto sarebbe un altro...se qualcuno ha voglia di vedersi un bel film in blood diamond ti mostrano bene come reclutano e insegnano ai bambini a diventare assassini in certi posti del mondo


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ma a me interessa relativamente che dietro ci sia il petrolio, il rame, il gas, l'oro, l'incesso e la mirra.
> 
> Qui si parla di una bestemmia (se partiamo dall'assunto che l'islam è amore) che non viene condannata dai mussulmani "moderati" (non invasati, non integralisti, non attentatori).
> 
> ...



Pretendere che 2 miliardi circa di mussulmani in giro per il mondo debbano prendere le distanze da sta roba sarebbe come pretendere nel 92 che 56 milioni di italiani si dissocino pubblicamente dalla strage di Capaci...


----------



## Efferosso (18 Novembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Pretendere che 2 miliardi circa di mussulmani in giro per il mondo debbano prendere le distanze da sta roba sarebbe come pretendere nel 92 che 56 milioni di italiani si dissocino pubblicamente dalla strage di Capaci...



Quanti Cristiani NON si sono distanziati dalla strage di quello psicopatico in norvegia? (che è l'unico esempio che può essere effettivamente portato in parallelo con gli attentati dell'Isis)

Ps: non posso mandarti MP ma vorrei. Ci sono cose che vorrei approfondire.

Pps: qua non si parla di 2 miliardi di mussulmani. Qua si parla di "moderati" che vivono in giro per l'Europa (Basta vedere un servizio qualsiasi su Parigi, ma anche su Roma a quanto pare). Sta passando il messaggio che "non possono" oppure che "sono lo 0,000000001% della popolazione"


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono un paese islamico e sappiamo che gli stadi sono pieni di "invasati"...Per dire, ricordo qui in Italia i fischi al minuto di silenzio per la morte di Raciti o delle vittime di Nassiriya...
> 
> Una nota: forse si tratta anche, per alcuni, di una protesta contro la solita arroganza occidentale poiché dopo gli attentati di Parigi (129 morti) il mondo si è fermato e lo sport ha preso parte alla sofferenza del popolo francese...però per i 95 morti turchi di un mese fa ad Ankara (sempre sterminati dall'ISIS) non si è scomposto nessuno...e adesso noi diciamo ai turchi che per i morti di Parigi (che ovviamente sono più importanti più meritevoli) devono fare un minuto di silenzio...



E' per quello.
Mentre facevo colazione stamattina stamattina ho letto un articolo turco che chiariva la situazione:
- c'è una parte della tifoseria turca che non ha mai praticamente rispettato il minuto di silenzio
- molti invece hanno fischiato per i morti di Ankara e tutti gli altri morti nel recente passato dovuti ad attacchi terroristici e che non hanno "mosso" la comunità europea-internazionale
- Quello che urlavano i tifosi erano dei canti. Uno era un 'anti-terror slogan' (così c'era scritto) "i martiri non moriranno e il paese non verrà diviso".
- L'altro canto, dove si sentiva Allahu Akbar, era un canto nazionalista derivante dalle "marching bands" militari (praticamente quei soldati che camminano in sincro e cantano) ottomane, e che viene usato spesso negli stadi

Non era assolutamente un gesto di adesione agli attentati, anzi, i turchi ci vivono da anni e anni con questi attacchi terroristici

Poi stiamo comunque parlando di una banda di ignoranti esaltati, quindi...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Novembre 2015)

Missile e via, peccato per lo stadio ma è l'unica


----------



## The Ripper (18 Novembre 2015)

L'Islam ha molte cose in comune col Cristianesimo e non deve stupire che sono nati praticamente nella stessa zona (sebbene Gesù iconograficamente sia rappresentato come un biondo gentiluomo medievale ).
Ma il profeta Maometto era un profeta armato. ..aveva un esercito. So che ci sono stati errori di interpretazione (per esempio sul velo, se volete ve lo racconto) ma non so se si può dire che l'Islam sia la religione dell'amore.
Il punto è: non è questo il punto.
Vogliamo forse negare che i curdi siano musulmani? Ma i curdi sono in trincea contro L'ISIS! Oh wait! C'è qualcosa che non va allora! Il corano dirà pure di punire gli infedeli (lo dice?) ma L'ISIS prima di fare attentati in occidente ha dovuto impossessarsi militarmente di territori (musulmani ) per dare credibilità al loro movimento (cosa che li differenzia dal terrorismo 1.0 di al quaeda ). Oh wait! Secondo problema. 
Ecco perché la secolarizzazione è la soluzione. Sapete che nei villaggi curdi di confine con i territori IS ci sono donne come capo - villaggi? È una rivoluzione! !!sapete che ci sono donne a capo di brigate di combattenti? Sapete che hanno istituito scuole per istruire i bambini perché "solo con l'istruzione ci si può salvare ?" I tempi cambieranno ma ci vorrà tempo e soprattutto c'è bisogno che l'occidente faccia politiche costruttive. Il problema è che non lo faremo perché tra petrolio e gas naturali lì abbiamo troppi interessi. 
Sapete che la propaganda Isis prevede che si distribuiscano beni (dolciumi ecc) ai bambini? 
Sapete che in Turchia L'ISIS va a fare la spesa (armi, passaporti )? Conoscete, ripeto, lA situazione geopolitica mediorientale? Sapete i conflitti in atto e il perché? Sapete immagino che Isis è gruppo militare (mi viene difficile definirlo politico. ..è come se la mafia avanzasse pretese territoriali )ancor prima che terroristico? 
Al di là di questi discorsi di attualità non mi meraviglio dei fischi. C'erano stati anche dopo gli attentati alla manifestazione Filo curda ad Ankara. E anche ieri hanno cantato l'inno del partito di estrema destra. La situazione in Turchia è difficile e mooooolto ambigua. 

Detto ciò [MENTION=1585]Efferosso[/MENTION] controbatti ma in effetti il tuo pensiero non l'ho ancora letto. Soprattutto come risoluzione del problema. 

Per me si sta creando uno scontro di religioni e civiltà quando poi la religione è solo il pretesto. 
Loro non vanno al Bataclan per motivi religiosi e noi non andiamo con i droni lì professando la fede in Cristo. PUNTO.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Quanti Cristiani NON si sono distanziati dalla strage di quello psicopatico in norvegia? (che è l'unico esempio che può essere effettivamente portato in parallelo con gli attentati dell'Isis)
> 
> Ps: non posso mandarti MP ma vorrei. Ci sono cose che vorrei approfondire.
> 
> Pps: qua non si parla di 2 miliardi di mussulmani. Qua si parla di "moderati" che vivono in giro per l'Europa (Basta vedere un servizio qualsiasi su Parigi, ma anche su Roma a quanto pare). Sta passando il messaggio che "non possono" oppure che "sono lo 0,000000001% della popolazione"



Perché forse non ha agito sventolando crocifissi in cielo o dicendo che lo faceva per il Signore? E forse perché le vittime non erano state scelte perché infedeli? O almeno il PRETESTO non è stato quello?


----------



## James Watson (18 Novembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> L'Islam ha molte cose in comune col Cristianesimo e non deve stupire che sono nati praticamente nella stessa zona (sebbene Gesù iconograficamente sia rappresentato come un biondo gentiluomo medievale ).
> Ma il profeta Maometto era un profeta armato. ..aveva un esercito. So che ci sono stati errori di interpretazione (per esempio sul velo, se volete ve lo racconto) ma non so se si può dire che l'Islam sia la religione dell'amore.
> Il punto è: non è questo il punto.
> Vogliamo forse negare che i curdi siano musulmani? Ma i curdi sono in trincea contro L'ISIS! Oh wait! C'è qualcosa che non va allora! Il corano dirà pure di punire gli infedeli (lo dice?) ma L'ISIS prima di fare attentati in occidente ha dovuto impossessarsi militarmente di territori (musulmani ) per dare credibilità al loro movimento (cosa che li differenzia dal terrorismo 1.0 di al quaeda ). Oh wait! Secondo problema.
> ...



Standing ovation


----------



## Doctore (18 Novembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> L'Islam ha molte cose in comune col Cristianesimo e non deve stupire che sono nati praticamente nella stessa zona (sebbene Gesù iconograficamente sia rappresentato come un biondo gentiluomo medievale ).
> Ma il profeta Maometto era un profeta armato. ..aveva un esercito. So che ci sono stati errori di interpretazione (per esempio sul velo, se volete ve lo racconto) ma non so se si può dire che l'Islam sia la religione dell'amore.
> Il punto è: non è questo il punto.
> Vogliamo forse negare che i curdi siano musulmani? Ma i curdi sono in trincea contro L'ISIS! Oh wait! C'è qualcosa che non va allora! Il corano dirà pure di punire gli infedeli (lo dice?) ma L'ISIS prima di fare attentati in occidente ha dovuto impossessarsi militarmente di territori (musulmani ) per dare credibilità al loro movimento (cosa che li differenzia dal terrorismo 1.0 di al quaeda ). Oh wait! Secondo problema.
> ...



Mi accodo alla standing ovation


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> - molti invece hanno fischiato per i morti di Ankara e tutti gli altri morti nel recente passato dovuti ad attacchi terroristici e che non hanno "mosso" la comunità europea-internazionale



Questo è uno degli aspetti che più mi fa vergognare della nostra civiltà perché siamo di una ipocrisia assoluta...vogliamo far credere di difendere dei "valori" in realtà ci interessa solo il nostro benessere e la nostra tranquillità (legittimo eh)..

Il giorno dopo gli attacchi a Charlie Hebdo mentre il mondo piangeva 12 giornalisti francesi *2000 ne.gri *(scritto apposta) nigeriani, di cui molti bambini, venivano sterminati da Boko Haram nell'indifferenza più totale..nessuna candela accesa, nessuna preghiera o mazzo di fiori, nessuna manifestazione e nessuna matita brandita in aria..solo la più silenziosa indifferenza..


----------



## Efferosso (18 Novembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> L'Islam ha molte cose in comune col Cristianesimo e non deve stupire che sono nati praticamente nella stessa zona (sebbene Gesù iconograficamente sia rappresentato come un biondo gentiluomo medievale ).
> Ma il profeta Maometto era un profeta armato. ..aveva un esercito. So che ci sono stati errori di interpretazione (per esempio sul velo, se volete ve lo racconto) *ma non so se si può dire che l'Islam sia la religione dell'amore.
> Il punto è: non è questo il punto.*
> Vogliamo forse negare che i curdi siano musulmani? Ma i curdi sono in trincea contro L'ISIS! Oh wait! C'è qualcosa che non va allora! Il corano dirà pure di punire gli infedeli (lo dice?) ma L'ISIS prima di fare attentati in occidente ha dovuto impossessarsi militarmente di territori (musulmani ) per dare credibilità al loro movimento (cosa che li differenzia dal terrorismo 1.0 di al quaeda ). Oh wait! Secondo problema.
> ...



Bene.
Già il fatto di poter anche solo ipotizzare che l'Islam non sia la religione dell'amore è qualcosa di sorprendente, di sti tempi.
Passo successivo: non è questo il punto? Si e no.


Premessona importante (è importante per il contesto di un forum, purtroppo. Usando la testa e la mente aperta non dovrebbe nemmeno essere necessario farla, ma tant'è):

a) Non sono uno studioso del Corano.
b) Il Corano l'ho letto.
c) Non sono, ripeto, non sono un invasato cattolico tipo ciellino (Non faccio la Comunione da anni, per me il crocefisso a scuola non dovrebbe starci)
d) Giusto tre giorni fa mi sono messo a parlare di attentati col mio barbiere egiziano "mussulmano" (metto volutamente fra virgolette) mentre mi passava il rasoio a mano sulla barba.


In Italia c'è libertà di religione (e ci mancherebbe altro) SE, SE non contrastano con l'ordinamento giuridico italiano (Costituzione, articolo 8).
Sempre costituzione, articolo 3 "Tutti i cittadini hanno pari dignità sociale e sono eguali davanti alla legge, senza distinzione di sesso, di razza, di lingua, di religione, di opinioni politiche, di condizioni personali e sociali."

La religione islamica come si pone nei confronti delle donne a livello di dignità sociale? (commenti non pertinenti circa la figura della donna nel cristianesimo fra 3...2..1....) 
La religione islamica come si pone nei confronti di chi appartiene ad un'altra religione?

Questo è per quello che riguarda i principi basilari.

Nella pratica, tanto per dirne una:
"E' vietato prendere parte a pubbliche manifestazioni, svolgentisi in luogo pubblico o aperto al pubblico, facendo uso di caschi protettivi o con il volto in tutto o in parte coperto mediante l'impiego di qualunque mezzo atto a rendere difficoltoso il riconoscimento della persona" (LEGGE 22 maggio 1975, n. 152). (Manco a farlo apposta una legge degli anni 70, poi uno dice le combinazioni )

Non entro, chiaramente, nelle tematiche relative all'omicidio e affini. Sono abbastanza scontate.

Tutto questo per dire:
1) sull'islam si deve fare chiarezza. Le posizioni ambigue non possono più essere accettate. Lo dico perché il Corano (che non è la Bibbia. Non ci sono 5.000 pagine da leggere) di passaggi "pesanti" (ammazza l'infedele) ne ha. Più di uno. Io non ho l'autorità di dire se questo è lo spirito dell'Islam o no. Ho una mia idea ma non posso certo farmi portavoce della comunità islamica. Ora, il "è interpretabile" non esiste, qui. O si può uccidere o non si può uccidere, o la donna ha gli stessi diritti dell'uomo, o non ce li ha. O chi professa un'altra religione può essere rispettato, o non si può. E questo lo devono dire i mussulmani che stanno in Europa.
2) Fatta chiarezza, si agisce di conseguenza. Se islam "è bello" (lo scrivo così per semplicità, per non dilungarmi, capite cosa intendo, in considerazione di quanto sopra) bene, benissimo, prendi una posizione da "Europeo" (anche qui lo scrivo così per sintesi), stai "con noi", ti dissoci da queste follie, ti adegui alle nostre regole, ti integri. Se Islam bello non è, la via è quella: mare, terra, aria. Ci sono molti posti nel mondo dove puoi vivere seguendo la Sharia. Qui no.
3) Giusto oggi è venuta fuori l'intervista di un ex Jihadista pentito, che sostiene che ci sono circa 5.000 terroristi in Europa, di cui 1.000 in francia. Sembreranno tanti, ma con uno sforzo comune si trovano e si "neutralizzano" (non sta a me dire come) nel giro di un paio di mesi. E questi li hai sistemati.
4) Se qualcuno per rappresaglia vuole seguire le sue orme, verrà trattato come uno di loro. Se uno rappresenta una minaccia per l'ordine pubblico (sia esso di qualunque religione) va fermato. E basta. Se però salta fuori che la religione di qualcuno è in contrasto con le leggi italiane, allora abbiamo un problema. Che va risolto.
5) Io personalmente non mi sento un "esportatore di democrazia" all'americana. Per me se dall'altra parte del mondo sono felici a lapidare le donne, "affari loro". Personalmente mi sembra una cosa allucinante, ma tant'è. Quindi "di conquistare" lo stato x o y mi frega niente. Se però qualcuno di questi prova anche solo lontanamente ad attaccare "me" Europa, è lapalissiano che reagisco.


*Ho dettagliato tutto questo articolato discorso per tornare sempre su un concetto che però vedo si continua ad ignorare, o aggirare, a seconda della voglia:

Se l'Islam è "civile" (non usiamo più amore, a sto punto, usiamo civile), allora l'Islam deve condannare questi folli. Se un Islamico non condanna questi folli, delle due l'una: o non è veramente islamico, oppure l'islam insegna/tollera/giustifica gli omicidi degli infedeli, e allora abbiamo un problema.

Tantissimi discorsi storici, filosofici, sociologici e affini non cambieranno mai questo semplice concetto logico, dal quale non si scappa. Lo scriverò fino alla noia.*


----------



## Marco23 (18 Novembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Se un cristiano/ateo si fa esplodere in una moschea in nome dell'occidente tu ti dissoceresti?



Sì, ma in privato. non è che un mussulmano deve dissociarsi pubblicamente per forza eh


----------



## Marco23 (18 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questo è uno degli aspetti che più mi fa vergognare della nostra civiltà perché siamo di una ipocrisia assoluta...vogliamo far credere di difendere dei "valori" in realtà ci interessa solo il nostro benessere e la nostra tranquillità (legittimo eh)..
> 
> Il giorno dopo gli attacchi a Charlie Hebdo mentre il mondo piangeva 12 giornalisti francesi *2000 ne.gri *(scritto apposta) nigeriani, di cui molti bambini, venivano sterminati da Boko Haram nell'indifferenza più totale..nessuna candela accesa, nessuna preghiera o mazzo di fiori, nessuna manifestazione e nessuna matita brandita in aria..solo la più silenziosa indifferenza..


La francia è un paese molto vicino culturamente e geograficamente , che visitiamo, che riconosciamo come un paese civile. qundi è normale che ci sentiamo più coinvolti


----------



## Marco23 (18 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questo è uno degli aspetti che più mi fa vergognare della nostra civiltà perché siamo di una ipocrisia assoluta...vogliamo far credere di difendere dei "valori" in realtà ci interessa solo il nostro benessere e la nostra tranquillità (legittimo eh)..
> 
> Il giorno dopo gli attacchi a Charlie Hebdo mentre il mondo piangeva 12 giornalisti francesi *2000 ne.gri *(scritto apposta) nigeriani, di cui molti bambini, venivano sterminati da Boko Haram nell'indifferenza più totale..nessuna candela accesa, nessuna preghiera o mazzo di fiori, nessuna manifestazione e nessuna matita brandita in aria..solo la più silenziosa indifferenza..


La francia è  un paese molto vicino culturalmente e geograficamente all'Italia , che visitiamo, che riconosciamo come un paese civile. è normale che ci sentiamo più coinvolti


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Novembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> La francia è un paese molto vicino culturalmente e geograficamente all'Italia , che visitiamo, che riconosciamo come un paese civile. è normale che ci sentiamo più coinvolti



Per gli attentati di Charlie Hebdo si è fermato il mondo occidentale tutto, USA inclusi, con mesaggi di sostegno da tutto il mondo..
12 persone...
2000 morti nigeriani e nessuno ha praticamente detto nulla...
Non nascondiamoci dietro un dito, l'occidente è interessato solo al proprio benessere...nulla di male eh, però leviamoci sta maschera che noi siamo quelli belli e buoni e gli altri i brutti e cattivi...oltretutto sta ipocrisia di fondo è la nostra rovina dato che non ci permette di prendere le dovute precauzioni contro chi ci odia


----------



## Djici (18 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Bene.
> Già il fatto di poter anche solo ipotizzare che l'Islam non sia la religione dell'amore è qualcosa di sorprendente, di sti tempi.
> Passo successivo: non è questo il punto? Si e no.
> 
> ...



Vado OT:
E sempre un piacere leggerti.
Non dico che sono daccordo con quello che dici... dico solo che il tuo discorso e sempre ragionato e molto logico.
Molto facile da seguire.
Un discorso che e quasi una dimostrazione di matematica... (quasi ?) impossibile contrabbatere.


----------



## alessandro77 (18 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per gli attentati di Charlie Hebdo si è fermato il mondo occidentale tutto, USA inclusi, con mesaggi di sostegno da tutto il mondo..
> 12 persone...
> 2000 morti nigeriani e nessuno ha praticamente detto nulla...
> Non nascondiamoci dietro un dito, l'occidente è interessato solo al proprio benessere...nulla di male eh, però leviamoci sta maschera che noi siamo quelli belli e buoni e gli altri i brutti e cattivi...oltretutto sta ipocrisia di fondo è la nostra rovina dato che non ci permette di prendere le dovute precauzioni contro chi ci odia



hai ragione.. ho letto tantissimi articoli sui media nazionali in questi giorni che mi hanno lasciato perplesso.. tutti a drammatizzare (giovani che si divertivano, uccisi.. che colpa ne avevano, in nome di cosa?) giustamente eh, ci mancherebbe.. ma tutti i morti collaterali che alcune bombe occidentali hanno fatto non sono altrettanto degni? bambini, donne, anziani.. le loro, sono morti che contano meno? eppure tutti, ma proprio tutti, a rendere martiri le vittime parigine, ripeto giustamente, mentre per altre vittime, quelle "degli altri", per intenderci, non ho visto lo stesso trasporto..


----------



## Doctore (19 Novembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma in privato. non è che un mussulmano deve dissociarsi pubblicamente per forza eh



che significa in privato?se sono in una manifestazione,un partita di calcio,un giornalista che mi chiede qualcosa sulla chiesa cattolica gli vomiterei tanta di quella melma senza nessun indugio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Novembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> che significa in privato?se sono in una manifestazione,un partita di calcio,un giornalista che mi chiede qualcosa sulla chiesa cattolica gli vomiterei tanta di quella melma senza nessun indugio.



Grazie tante...però vorrei vedere se hai dei colleghi di lavoro che odi o se reputi il tuo titolare un perfetto idiota se andresti a dirlo davanti ad una telecamera...chiaramente è un esempio per dimostrare come pure noi diventiamo omertosi se rischiamo qualcosa...di certo chi non si dissocia pubblicamente è perché:
1 Magari condivide
2 Teme ritorsioni

è la stessa cosa di quando intervistano la gente del sud sulla mafia.. "Cosa? morto davanti all'edicola? Ah io non ho visto nulla, stavo guardando una vetrina..."


----------



## Efferosso (19 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Grazie tante...però vorrei vedere se hai dei colleghi di lavoro che odi o se reputi il tuo titolare un perfetto idiota se andresti a dirlo davanti ad una telecamera...chiaramente è un esempio per dimostrare come pure noi diventiamo omertosi se rischiamo qualcosa...di certo chi non si dissocia pubblicamente è perché:
> 1 Magari condivide
> 2 Teme ritorsioni
> 
> è la stessa cosa di quando intervistano la gente del sud sulla mafia.. "Cosa? morto davanti all'edicola? Ah io non ho visto nulla, stavo guardando una vetrina..."



Ti rendi conto che, se le cose stanno così,

nel caso 1 vuol dire che queste persone ci vogliono morte
nel caso 2 vuol dire che pensano che la loro comunità in toto ci voglia morti

sì?


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ti rendi conto che, se le cose stanno così,
> 
> nel caso 1 vuol dire che queste persone ci vogliono morte
> nel caso 2 vuol dire che pensano che la loro comunità in toto ci voglia morti
> ...



oppure nel caso 3 - sanno che nella loro comunità ci sono *alcuni* violenti che usano sistemi medioevali per imporre la loro mentalità

Guarda che io sono il primo a sostenere che senza dubbio c'è una nutrita base di islamici violenti e che purtroppo a mali estremi estremi rimedi, ma il punto è che non so quali rimedi suggerire


----------



## Efferosso (19 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> oppure nel caso 3 - sanno che nella loro comunità ci sono *alcuni* violenti che usano sistemi medioevali per imporre la loro mentalità
> 
> Guarda che io sono il primo a sostenere che senza dubbio c'è una nutrita base di islamici violenti e che purtroppo a mali estremi estremi rimedi, ma il punto è che non so quali rimedi suggerire



No, non può essere così (caso 3).
Non è semplicemente possibile, perché se la comunità islamica europea in toto fornisse "assistenza" alle forze dell'ordine europee (dunque, se tutti i mussulmani di Europa condannassero questi attacchi), allora ci vorrebbero 2 giorni per riuscire a neutralizzare tutti i violenti.
E sarebbe pure nel loro interesse (dei moderati).

Se sei 1.000 contro 1 non puoi avere paura di dire quello che pensi, se hai una "rete di protezione" intorno a te. Altrimenti qua nessuno dice più la sua se no lo uccidono.
Se "giochiamo alla pari" allora qua nessuno del forum dovrebbe scrivere più nulla. Oppure nessun cristiano/ebreo/ateo preso per strade potrebbe dire "Sono pazzi".


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> No, non può essere così (caso 3).
> Non è semplicemente possibile, perché se la comunità islamica europea in toto fornisse "assistenza" alle forze dell'ordine europee (dunque, se tutti i mussulmani di Europa condannassero questi attacchi), allora ci vorrebbero 2 giorni per riuscire a neutralizzare tutti i violenti.
> E sarebbe pure nel loro interesse (dei moderati).
> 
> ...



Se fosse semplice come dici tu allora non dovrebbe più esistere nemmeno la mafia al sud...secondo il tuo ragionamento se c'è ancora è perché tutti i meridionali sono mafiosi...altrimenti basterebbe solo che si coalizzassero insieme contro la mafia e il problema sarebbe risolto..


----------



## Efferosso (19 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se fosse semplice come dici tu allora non dovrebbe più esistere nemmeno la mafia al sud...secondo il tuo ragionamento se c'è ancora è perché tutti i meridionali sono mafiosi...altrimenti basterebbe solo che si coalizzassero insieme contro la mafia e il problema sarebbe risolto..



Stai paragonando un substrato sociale che esiste da secoli e che è instaurato completamente nel territorio tanto da fatturare decine di miliardi l'anno (Decine di miliardi l'anno) e che può contare su non si sa quante centinaia di famiglie al suo interno, con una organizzazione che conta, nel suo massimo picco europeo (Francia), un migliaio di terroristi "sciolti" e un patrimonio complessivo da 2 miliardi, e che "è arrivata l'altro ieri".

E' come paragonare il fatto di non poter dire quello che pensi sotto la minaccia di una cerbottana o di un bazooka.
E oltretutto (nonostante il bazooka vs cerbottana), di fiaccolate contro la mafia, di denunce contro la mafia, di manifestazioni contro la mafia se ne fanno a pacchi ogni anno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Stai paragonando un substrato sociale che esiste da secoli e che è instaurato completamente nel territorio tanto da fatturare decine di miliardi l'anno (Decine di miliardi l'anno) e che può contare su non si sa quante centinaia di famiglie al suo interno, con una organizzazione che conta, nel suo massimo picco europeo (Francia), un migliaio di terroristi "sciolti" e un patrimonio complessivo da 2 miliardi, e che "è arrivata l'altro ieri".
> 
> E' come paragonare il fatto di non poter dire quello che pensi sotto la minaccia di una cerbottana o di un bazooka.
> *E oltretutto (nonostante il bazooka vs cerbottana), di fiaccolate contro la mafia, di denunce contro la mafia, di manifestazioni contro la mafia se ne fanno a pacchi ogni anno*.



Cioè non si può vincere la mafia (qualche migliaio di persone radicate in un territorio limitatissimo) ma si può facilmente risolvere la piaga dell'integralismo islamico dove devi scovare gruppi e cellule terroristiche che operano su territori senza confini e sono mescolati in mezzo a 2 miliardi di persone...auguri..


----------



## Efferosso (19 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cioè non si può vincere la mafia (qualche migliaio di persone radicate in un territorio limitatissimo) ma si può facilmente risolvere la piaga dell'integralismo islamico dove devi scovare gruppi e cellule terroristiche che operano su territori senza confini e sono mescolati in mezzo a 2 miliardi di persone...auguri..



Intanto stai distorcendo il senso del discorso.
Fare fronte comune contro una piaga (Terrorismo o Mafia che sia) non vuol dire che "l'uomo comune" sconfigge la mafia. Vuol dire che la maggior parte di un gruppo, di una popolazione, di un ceto, di un qualsivoglia raggruppamento sociale, religioso etc, condanna apertamente un MALE. E questo è il centro del discorso. Non svicoliamo che siamo a pagina 10 e continuiamo a girarci intorno.

Ma, anche se fosse, vedi te, la mafia è instaurata da secoli in italia e controlla di fatto mezza economia del meridione, è organizzata sul territorio da una vita, ha degli interi arsenali su cui fare affidamento (non proprio quattro ak-47), ha centinaia di proprietà legalmente acquistate ovunque su tutto il territorio italiano dove nascondersi (territorio limitatissimo anche no, la mafia in italia è ovunque), oltre che agganci in politica e affini.

In una singola retata in francia (dove, ricordo, c'è il picco massimo di terroristi in Europa), in una mattina, hanno smantellato già l'1% dei terroristi sul territorio, con la perdita di un cane poliziotto. Vedi te quali delle due situazioni è più semplice da smantellare.

Comunque sia, almeno per un po' non ti rispondo oltre, non perché manchi la voglia, ma perché messaggi privati e non ne posso mandare e se chiudono la discussione perché partecipiamo solo io e te è un peccato.


----------



## Danielsan (19 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Bene.
> Già il fatto di poter anche solo ipotizzare che l'Islam non sia la religione dell'amore è qualcosa di sorprendente, di sti tempi.
> Passo successivo: non è questo il punto? Si e no.
> 
> ...



.

92 minuti di applausi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Intanto stai distorcendo il senso del discorso.
> Fare fronte comune contro una piaga (Terrorismo o Mafia che sia) non vuol dire che "l'uomo comune" sconfigge la mafia. Vuol dire che la maggior parte di un gruppo, di una popolazione, di un ceto, di un qualsivoglia raggruppamento sociale, religioso etc, condanna apertamente un MALE. E questo è il centro del discorso. Non svicoliamo che siamo a pagina 10 e continuiamo a girarci intorno.



Qua si continua a parlarsi addosso..io non frequento moschee ne comunità islamiche, non so cosa pensino la maggioranza di questi islamici...però non ho ancora capito la tua soluzione qual è...per te è un problema di tutto l'Islam come religione? Quindi che si fa, la vietiamo? Abiurazione per entrare in Europa, questo per te risolve il terrorismo?


----------



## Efferosso (19 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Qua si continua a parlarsi addosso..io non frequento moschee ne comunità islamiche, non so cosa pensino la maggioranza di questi islamici...però non ho ancora capito la tua soluzione qual è...per te è un problema di tutto l'Islam come religione? Quindi che si fa, la vietiamo? Abiurazione per entrare in Europa, questo per te risolve il terrorismo?



Rispondo sperando non venga chiusa per questo la discussione.
Se non è chiaro cosa penso anche dopo post analitici e chilometrici, in cui spiego punto per punto il mio punto di vista, peraltro più di una volta quotati, onestamente, alzo le mani.


----------



## Efferosso (19 Novembre 2015)

Vorrei poi portare un piccolo spunto di riflessione sulla tematica (a questo punto estremamente circostanziale) degli stadi, e delle curve.


Oggigiorno si fermano partite, si chiudono curve, quando cominciano cori o "buu" razzisti.
Se viene trovata una svastica "tagliata" sul campo da gioco, la squadra di casa viene penalizzata in termini di punti.
Qua invece, per persone che hanno fischiato e denigrato il minuto di silenzio per le vittime del terrorismo, zero provvedimenti?
Chiedo per sapere, magari qualcuno ha informazioni di prima mano che io non ho, ed è stata aperta un'inchiesta nel frattempo.


----------



## Efferosso (19 Novembre 2015)

Mi autorispondo:

Oh, così ci stiamo, così va bene, così vi accolgo a braccia aperte.

Viene fuori da Repubblica un bell'articolo riguardante un "quasi" Imam di Parigi, che dice loro che possono esserci solo tre motivi per questi gesti:
La pazzia. L'esasperazione per la situazione mediorientale. Il fatto che vengono pagati.

"Non ci può essere nessun Dio che voglia che qualcuno muoia per niente. Questo non è quel che vuole Hallah"

Il consiglio francese del culto mussulmano ha invitato tutti i mussulmani a pregare per la Francia, definendo le stragi accadute una pazzia e delle barbarie.

Ma ci vuole tanto a dirlo, a gran voce, in tutta Europa? Diamine, è pure nel loro interesse. Ma si facessero sentire! Questi malati mentali vanno condannati, vanno emarginati da coloro che sono loro "più vicini". Se no il terreno sarà sempre fertile per questa gente. La comunità islamica di tutta Europa in questa situazione ha un peso ENORME. L'importante è che tutto questo non sia solo una facciata.


----------



## Marco23 (20 Novembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> che significa in privato?se sono in una manifestazione,un partita di calcio,un giornalista che mi chiede qualcosa sulla chiesa cattolica gli vomiterei tanta di quella melma senza nessun indugio.



Vuol dire che non condivide quelle idee, ma non risponde a sondaggi o sciocchezze simili


----------

